# Masterbuilt Gravity Feed should I?



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 16, 2020)

Been watching clearance prices on the  Masterbuilt Gravity Feed .  There is a Walmart across from work that I usually get my stuff from this time of year.  There is one downtown Dallas that just dropped theirs to $215.  I hate to go that way when home is 60 miles north!  I need another smoker like I need a hole in the head but I been missing the charcoal wood flavor.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 16, 2020)

Do it ! At that price I would love to add to the arsenal.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 16, 2020)

Tried going across the street and talking to someone but that was useless.  It a 25 minute drive in the wrong way but sure am thinking about it.  Wonder if will fit in car?


----------



## xray (Sep 16, 2020)

For $215!? That’s a no brainer for me. I got mine a little over 2 weeks ago as a gift. I’ve been enjoying it so far. Just did an overnight pulled pork smoke with no issues.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 16, 2020)

Well it just went from 3 - 4 in stock to limited stock which usually means none in stock.  Will just keep watching ones across from street.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2020)

It sure looks like a good smoker, but I’m waiting to see how durable they are. My WSM/Guru is just about bullet proof.
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 16, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks like a good smoker, but I’m waiting to see how durable they are. My WSM/Guru is just about bullet proof.
> Al


I was looking at those Guru last night.  Kinda of expensive.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 16, 2020)

Wishing the Wally would drop them around here. Still going for full price!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I was looking at those Guru last night.  Kinda of expensive.



Your right, but I’ve had my setup for about 9 years & have never even had to replace a probe wire. It has worked flawlessly every time I use it. You get what you pay for & if you go to any BBQ contests, you will see a lot of 
guru controlled pits. I’m sure the newer models are even better than mine, and are probably pricier. But it is a really good unit.
Al


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 16, 2020)

For that price there must be a catch


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 16, 2020)

PPG1 said:


> For that price there must be a catch


Every fall they really drop prices but you have to be quick.  Lot of times one person will buy all they have.  Use Brickseek and it will check all the stores around that zip code.


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Every fall they really drop prices but you have to be quick.  Lot of times one person will buy all they have.  Use Brickseek and it will check all the stores around that zip code.


Thanks..never heard of Brickseek but I'm going to look.  Good Info


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 16, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Every fall they really drop prices but you have to be quick.  Lot of times one person will buy all they have.  Use Brickseek and it will check all the stores around that zip code.


I do check that quite frequently, our walmart never has anything when I hear of all these fantastic deals. But you are right,out of season they don't want to store them. Some are getting great deals.


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 16, 2020)

I got mine for Christmas and have cooked briskets and chickens on it around 30 times since then.
No glitches what so ever, just great tasting meat and perfect temp control.
If set it at 300, it stays there all day...same for 250, 350, 375 etc..
Just a wonderful cooker, if you like wood smoke flavor in your meat that is.
My other cookers are gathering dust.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 16, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> I got mine for Christmas and have cooked briskets and chickens on it around 30 times since then.
> No glitches what so ever, just great tasting meat and perfect temp control.
> If set it at 300, it stays there all day...same for 250, 350, 375 etc..
> Just a wonderful cooker, if you like wood smoke flavor in your meat that is.
> My other cookers are gathering dust.


Good to know.  May try calling tomorrow to see if still have one.  I think somebody probable bought them all when seen the price.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 16, 2020)

I wish they’d start marking down near me. I have a great friend that would love a charcoal unit like that. I’d grab it in a heartbeat for that price. I need to find the SKU for the big one and start checking Brickseek


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 16, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Your right, but I’ve had my setup for about 9 years & have never even had to replace a probe wire. It has worked flawlessly every time I use it. You get what you pay for & if you go to any BBQ contests, you will see a lot of
> guru controlled pits. I’m sure the newer models are even better than mine, and are probably pricier. But it is a really good unit.
> Al


What you said starting to sink in.  The WSM is so efficient on fuel and I think the Masterbuilt going to be a hog. I may have a line on a used Guru for $120.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 16, 2020)

On seasonal items like BBQ's, local Walmarts (perhaps others too) can decide to just sell their last few remaining items off at steep discounts rather than store them for another year. You can get some killer deals this way.  But they don't last long, and they're decided store-by-store so you won't see them on walmart.com   Hence web spiders like Brickseek or GoogleShopping won't report them.  $215 is considerably less than half price.  If you have any interest in it, I doubt you'll see that price again for a long time. 

WSM is more efficient...it could save you $5 of charcoal per cook...but it can't sear a steak either.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 16, 2020)

bill1 said:


> On seasonal items like BBQ's, local Walmarts (perhaps others too) can decide to just sell their last few remaining items off at steep discounts rather than store them for another year. You can get some killer deals this way.  But they don't last long, and they're decided store-by-store so you won't see them on walmart.com   Hence web spiders like Brickseek or GoogleShopping won't report them.  $215 is considerably less than half price.  If you have any interest in it, I doubt you'll see that price again for a long time.
> 
> WSM is more efficient...it could save you $5 of charcoal per cook...but it can't sear a steak either.


What you describe happens for sure but I’ve found and bought many deals using Brickseek


----------



## FFchampMT (Sep 16, 2020)

Here's the brickseek link, just type in your zip to see what's around

MB 560 @ Walmart


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2020)

bill1 said:


> On seasonal items like BBQ's, local Walmarts (perhaps others too) can decide to just sell their last few remaining items off at steep discounts rather than store them for another year. You can get some killer deals this way.  But they don't last long, and they're decided store-by-store so you won't see them on walmart.com   Hence web spiders like Brickseek or GoogleShopping won't report them.  $215 is considerably less than half price.  If you have any interest in it, I doubt you'll see that price again for a long time.
> 
> WSM is more efficient...it could save you $5 of charcoal per cook...but it can't sear a steak either.


 Wrong, you can easily sear a steak, just take the center section out & put the grate on the bottom section right over the charcoal.
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 17, 2020)

For $215 decided what the heck.  Ttried to call and could not get anyone of coarse.  Decided to take run over there during lunch.  They just sold the last one.  Some guy called in and purchased over the phone.  Just my luck.  Than had to go 20 miles out of the way to get back to work because of wreck.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 17, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks like a good smoker, but I’m waiting to see how durable they are. My WSM/Guru is just about bullet proof.
> Al


Looks like getting slightly used BBQ Guru DigiQ DX3 from guy on The Virtual Weber Bulletin Board.  How do you do your start?  Let get to temp before starting fan?  How many coals start with?  Do you leave top vent and slide on Guru all way open?  My cooker tends to run hot.  Many thanks if you could get me going.


----------



## whistlepig (Sep 19, 2020)

I like my 560. It's not the ultimate smoker but smokes better than my MS30. Temperature control is great on mine. My 560 replaced a gas grill and a smoker. I would smoke on the MES30 and sear on the gas grill. Now I can do both with the 560. Just using it as a charcoal grill alone it's great. The heat is even and temperature controlled. I use it like a gas grill but get the charcoal and smoke flavor added if I want to do so for very little added effort.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 7, 2020)

Never found the first item listed on brick seeker around here, also they quit discounting stuff out not sure if the employee's are getting first shot at the stuff or what, that would only be fair imo


----------



## mike243 (Oct 10, 2020)

I almost pulled the trigger on 1 this morning, wife vetoed ,$223 plus tax wanted to cry lol


----------

